# Toby's growing some hair!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This is a picture of his left hind leg where he was most bald. The first picture is from a couple of months ago. Literally in the last couple of weeks he's growing hair back! It has to be the seed mixture. I hope this trend continues. He's looked like a ratty mess for a long time now and I am so happy to see improvement!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

has to be, if nothing else has changed....are you using all four seeds? or what are you using?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I mixed sesame, flax, pumpkin, and sunflower. I've taken a million pictures of his legs and neck since he started losing hair and it's really hard to tell if any is growing back because his fur is so close to the color of his skin. When we went outside this morning I could really tell it was getting thicker. I'm not expecting a miracle but even if half of it comes back I'll be thrilled!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's what i said. i took pics every day and then realised that was a little obsessive...oh wait, i AM a little obsessive...but now, six weeks later, not only am i sure, my groomer is sure and i am once again vacuuming daily the pug and corgi fur.

yay for you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

that's fantastic news! Refresh my memory on what the seed mixture is, how much you're feeding, and how you're feeding it?
I'm sold on it, I'd love to understand it so I can help people that come to my business.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I just copied what Re was doing. Equal parts of flax, sunflower, pumpkin and sesame. I haven't really measured it but just take a pinch of it and put that on their meals. Obviously it helps. He was my only dog too that fish oil didn't seem to agree with. I give fish oil to all the others as well as a pinch of seeds. I'm not gonna question what's going on but will just enjoy the results!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Donna Little said:


> I just copied what Re was doing. Equal parts of flax, sunflower, pumpkin and sesame. I haven't really measured it but just take a pinch of it and put that on their meals. Obviously it helps. He was my only dog too that fish oil didn't seem to agree with. I give fish oil to all the others as well as a pinch of seeds. I'm not gonna question what's going on but will just enjoy the results!


do you smash or grind them or anything?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> do you smash or grind them or anything?


I have a Magic Bullet, similar to a coffee grinder, and run them through that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

donna's right.

i used 1/4 cup of each seed (pumpkin/flax/sunflower/sesame) and i grind them using my little cuisinart coffee grinder. i keep it in my freezer. (not the cuisinart - the seed mix)

if i remember, they get about a 1/2 teaspoon....but i use my fingers so it's more of a sprinkling...some days, a little more or less than others. i don't think this is an exact science.

i think chia seeds can also be used because they are second to flax for being so high in omega threes.

even your danes would only get a sprinkling...maybe a teaspoon...it's not so much about quantity...this is one that i believe more is not always better..

but they are all high in omega threes and apparently something is getting through because fur is coming in thick and lush.

i also use olive oil....because i'm using turmeric and freshly grated ginger for malia's old injury that is coming back to haunt her. these are anti inflammatories...and i just don't want to put her on nsaids or pain killers.


----------

